# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  H καλλιέργεια της οινοθήρας

## jk21

Οσοι γνωριζετε το φυτο αυτο ,το γνωριζετε συνηθως απο το σπορο του ,το γνωστο ως

bella di note
Oenothera_biennis_20050829_371.jpg (πατηστε για μεγενθυνση )

.Το φυτο αυτο ονομαζεται επισημη oenothera biennis και ειναι ενα απο αυτα που λατρευει η καρδερινα στη φυση 













στις παρακατω σελιδες υπαρχουν αναλυτικα στοιχεια για την καλλιεργεια του που απο οτι ειδα προτεινεται για σπορα κυριως για την εποχη που διανυουμε 

http://chardonneret-parva.forumalger...e-chardonneret

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CCIQ7gEwAA

http://chardonneret-parva.forumalger...ing-primrose-1

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CCIQ7gEwAA


http://www.seedaholic.com/oenothera-...-primrose.html


και 
δειτε εδω την αποδεδειγμενη με ερευνα σε ζωα ηπατοπροστατευτικη του δραση (προστασια του συκωτιου ) καθως και την θρεπτικη του αξια τοσο για τα λιπαρα του οξεα αλλα και τα αντιοξειδωτικα φλαβονοειδη 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q..._FVKLaTQ&pli=1


να λοιπον και η δικη μου προσπαθεια καλλιεργειας .Η αναπτυξη του ειναι αργη τον πρωτο χρονο και δινει σπορο τον επομενο .Στην πραγματικοτητα τα φυτακια τα πηρα πολυ πιο μικρα (ισα ισα ειχαν φυτρωσει ) και δεν φυτρωσανε σε μενα .Ειναι δωρο για τις καρδερινες μου ,απο τον φιλο μου Γιαννη  ,οταν τον ειχαμε επισκεφτει με το Δημητρη τον mitsman στη Χαλκιδα .Οταν με το καλο σποριασουν ,θα κρατηθει αρκετος σπορος ,για οποιοδηποτε μελος μας θελει και εχει παρουσιασει με βιντεο πραγματικη εκτροφη καρδερινας (καρδερινες να ταιζουν τα μικρα τους στο δικο του χωρο ) .Ειναι γνωστο σε αρκετους ,οτι ο σπορος στη μορφη που ερχεται στα πετ σοπς δεν σποριαζει 

Ευχομαι να μεγαλωσουν   και να δουμε υπεροχες εικονες με πουλια πανω τους !

----------


## johnakos32

Πολυ ομορφα ..αντε με το καλο και οταν σου σποριασει κρατα μου λιγα γιατι θελω να δοκιμασω και εγω τα φυτρωσω για τις καρδερινες μου να μην τρωνε μονο ταραξακο...
Να κανει ομορφη κοκκινη λαμπερη μασκα ...

----------


## mitsman

Εγω τα κατεστρεψα αυτα που μου ειχες δωσει για αυτο ετοιμασου για σπορο!

----------


## kostaskirki

Από ότι βλέπω μάλλον θα τηρηθεί αυστηρά σειρά προτεραιοτητας!!
Με το καλό κράτα λίγο Δημήτρη και σε μένα!

----------


## jk21

> .Οταν με το καλο σποριασουν ,θα κρατηθει αρκετος σπορος ,*για οποιοδηποτε μελος μας θελει και εχει παρουσιασει με βιντεο πραγματικη εκτροφη καρδερινας (καρδερινες να ταιζουν τα μικρα τους στο δικο του χωρο )* .Ειναι γνωστο σε αρκετους ,οτι ο σπορος στη μορφη που ερχεται στα πετ σοπς δεν σποριαζει 
> 
> Ευχομαι να μεγαλωσουν   και να δουμε υπεροχες εικονες με πουλια πανω τους !



αν μεγαλωσουν ,εστω και απο ενα σπορο θα εχουν  ολοι οι προσδιοριζομενοι πιο πανω ! ακομα και αν δεν δωσω ουτε ενα σπορο στα δικα μου πουλια 



* και αν ολα πανε καλα ,ετοιμαστειτε και για κατι αντιστοιχο ... χωρις ριζες ομως .Προσεχως .....

----------


## kostaskirki

Να σαι καλά Δημήτρη! ! Όσο για το άλλο χωρίς ρίζες? ? Αναμένουμε. ...

----------


## kostas bird

Κοιτα να δεις Δημητρη μιλαγαμε προχτες για αυτο το φυτο η πιο συγκεκριμενα με παρεπεμψες στην ενοτητα με την διατροφη της καρδερινας λογο του βιντεου που ανεβασα και σημερα η μητερα μου χωρις να ξερει τιποτα μου εφερε ενα γλαστρακι με αυτο το φυτο και νομιζω πως ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο.Θα ανεβασω και αυριο μια φωτο μηπως και δεν ειναι αυτο!

----------


## jk21

το περιμενω με αγωνια !!!

----------


## kostas bird

χαχααχα αναμενεται φωτο!!!Παντως νομιζω πως θελει σε χωμα....για καλυτερη και πιο γρηγορη αναπτυξη.

----------


## jk21

Εσυ που εχεις χωρο ,πραγματι ετσι να την προσπαθησεις ! στη φυση αν βγει καπου ,συντομα γιγαντωνεται και γεμιζει χρονο με το χρονο ο τοπος

----------


## kostaskirki

> Κοιτα να δεις Δημητρη μιλαγαμε προχτες για αυτο το φυτο η πιο συγκεκριμενα με παρεπεμψες στην ενοτητα με την διατροφη της καρδερινας λογο του βιντεου που ανεβασα και σημερα η μητερα μου χωρις να ξερει τιποτα μου εφερε ενα γλαστρακι με αυτο το φυτο και νομιζω πως ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο.Θα ανεβασω και αυριο μια φωτο μηπως και δεν ειναι αυτο!


Αν έχεις τύχη διαβαινε που λένε! Μακάρι Κώστα να είναι αυτό.  Που το βρήκε όμως? Το αγόρασε από κάπου?

----------


## kostas bird

Αν δεν κανω λαθος Κωστα της το εδωσε καποιος οικογενειακος φιλος.Μακαρι να ειναι αυτο.....

----------


## kostas bird

Τελικα η επιβεβαιωση ηρθε απο το ατομο που μου το εδωσε.Αυτο ειναι!και με φωτογραφικο αυριο για πιο συγκεκριμενα!

----------


## kostas bird

Οριστε και η φωτο ελπιζω να ειναι το ιδιο...

----------


## kostaskirki

Αναμένουμε τον ειδικό. ....

----------


## jk21

θα σε απογοητευσω ....

προκειται για νυχτολουλουδο μεν ,με υπεροχη και εντονη μυρωδια τη νυχτα (εγω την λατρευω και εχω στη βεραντα μου )  αλλα οχι το ειδος oenothera biennis (οινοθηρα ) που μας ενδιαφερει ,αλλα το Kεστρο ή νυχτολουλουδο ή ιπποτη της νυχτας (διαφορες ονομασιες που θα το συναντησεις ανα την ελλαδα )

----------


## kostaskirki

Κρίμα.....

Αναμένουμε πλέον τους σπόρους σου Δημήτρη :Anim 25:

----------


## jk21

Τα φυτα μεγαλωνουν αργα αλλα σταθερα













και μαζι με αυτα καπου εκει διπλα και 


Κιρσιο








η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο αυτο ,εχω περισσοτερα μικρα φυτα και απο οσα βλεπετε εκει ,καθως και 2 μεγαλυτερα στην ταρατσα .Δεν εχω χωρο να τα μεγαλωσω και οποιος θελει ερχεται και του δινω

----------


## kostas bird

Οκ Δημήτρη με απογοητευσες μεν αλλά δεν αγχώνομαι γιατί περιμένω σπόρους από σένα οταν με το καλό....

----------


## kostas bird

Εχω και μια απορια πανω σε ολα αυτα.....Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω εχει να κανει με ολα αυτα τα σχετικα αρθρα που εχουν ανεβει κατα καιρους στο θεμα διατροφης της καρδερινας και κυριως για ολα αυτα τα φυτα(για αυτο γραφω και εδω).Η ερωτηση ειναι αναφερομαστε στην 'διατροφη της καρδερινας και ολες οι φωτο εχουν την καρδερινα 'balcanica'.Η διατροφη και τα φυτα εχουν να κανουν για ολα τα ειδη καρδερινας π.χ balcanica,major κ.τ.λ?

----------


## jk21

Η major  εχει σαν βιοτοπο κατα κυριο λογο στη Σιβηρια   .Μιλαω για τις πραγματικες major , τις μεγαλοσωμες ,γιατι εχουν αναμιχθει πουλια και με ολα τα αλλα ειδη κυριως της βορειας ευρωπης σε χωρους εκτροφης (κυριως με carduelis brittanica και carduelis carduelis carduelis ) 

Aλλα και τα αλλα ειδη εχουν τους δικους τους βιοτοπους .Υπαρχουν και αλλα φυτα που δεν εχουν αναφερθει και εκει ειναι τροφη τους ,αλλα που υπαρχουν εδω και οχι σε αλλες περιοχες ή τουλαχιστον οχι σε ολες και υπαρχουν και καποια που συναντιωνται σχεδον παντου 

_Carduelis carduelis carduelis_ group.
_Carduelis carduelis balcanica_. Southeastern European_Carduelis carduelis brevirostris_. Crimea, north Caucasus._Carduelis carduelis britannica_. British Isles._Carduelis carduelis carduelis_. Most of European mainland, Scandinavia._Carduelis carduelis loudoni_. South Caucasus, Iran._Carduelis carduelis major_. Western Siberia._Carduelis carduelis niediecki_. Southwest Asia, northeast Africa._Carduelis carduelis parva_. Atlantic Macaronesic Islands (Canary I., Madeira), Iberia[_citation needed_], northwest Africa._Carduelis carduelis tschusii_. Corsica, Sardinia, Sicily.
_Carduelis carduelis caniceps_ group.
_Carduelis carduelis caniceps_. Southern central Asia._Carduelis carduelis paropanisi_. Afghanistan to western Himalaya and Tien Shan._Carduelis carduelis subulata_. South-central Siberia.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ε ρε γλεντια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τιποτα αλανιαρικα ποτε θα μας δειξεις ;  :winky:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αυτη ειναι οινοθηρα 8 μηνων. Εχει μεγαλη δυσκολια στο να πιασει ο σπορος! Αυτο το "bella di note" που ερχεται απ εξω δε φυτρωνει με τιποτα....Εγω βρηκα οινοθηρα στη Β. Ελλαδα και με αυτον το σπορο καταφερα το αποτελεσμα που φαινεται στη φωτο. Αν περιμενετε σπορο απο το Δημητρη εφετος, τον περιμενετε ματαια!Η οινοθηρα θελει μεγαλη υπομονη καθως ανθιζει και κανει σπορο το δευτερο καλοκαιρι της ζωης της.Θα δωσω σπορους στο Δημητρη κι εκεινος ας κανονισει με οποιον ενδιαφερομενο!Προσοχη ομως!!Ενας σπορος=μια ριζα! Φυτρωνουν ολοι οι σποροι κι ετσι δε θελει πολλους κι ουτε σε κοντινη αποσταση!

Δημητρη, θα ειναι ορατα σε ολη την Ευβοια σε μερικα χρονια....! Θελει υπομονη σαν φυτο, αλλα οταν παρει μπρος δε σταματαει με τιποτα!
Προσοχη!!Οσοι το βαλουν στον κηπο τους και μετα απο 2 χρονια ανθισει και ριξει σπορους, δεν εχει επιστροφη!Ειναι ζιζανιο που δεν μπορεις να ξεμπερδεψεις μαζι του! Να φανταστειτε οτι σε σημεια που το εχω βαλει εβγαινε πολυ πολυ περδικακι. Τωρα δε σκαει ουτε φυλλο απο περδικακι!Ειναι πολυ ανταγωνιστικο φυτο, αλλα και πολυ ομορφο!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## jk21

> Η οινοθηρα* θελει μεγαλη υπομονη* καθως ανθιζει και κανει σπορο το δευτερο καλοκαιρι της ζωης της.


με λιγα λογια .... φυτο για συνειδητοποιημενους καρδεριναδες   :: 


Γιαννη απο αρωμα πως παει;

----------


## jk21

> 


τρομερο ! αν ειναι σε πραγματικο χρονο ,βλεπεις το ανοιγμα του λουλουδιου σε συντομοτατο χρονο !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα (Λογοθέτη)  το ¨ άλλο ¨ μπορεί να μην έχει ρίζες αλλά είναι φωτιά ... και βγάζει σπόρους   JK21 -Full  ...

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Ναι Δημητρη, ανοιγει με τετοιο ρυθμο σε πραγματικο χρονο!Λιγο μετα τη δυση του ηλιου ξεκινανε ενα ενα τα ανθη να ανοιγουν μεχρι αργα το πρωι που παραμενουν....
Θελει πολυ ευαισθητη οσφρηση ωστε να καταλαβεις οτι μυριζει σαν λεμονι!Η ριζα παντως μυριζει σαν κρασι!!

----------


## kostaskirki

> Κώστα (Λογοθέτη)  το ¨ άλλο ¨ μπορεί να μην έχει ρίζες αλλά είναι φωτιά ... και βγάζει σπόρους   JK21 -Full  ...


Απλά αναμένουμε να μάθουμε :Jumping0046:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα μου έστειλε ένα ¨ μάγκα ¨ Τιμπράντο , όλα τα λεφτά .... αρέσει βρε φίλε στις κανάρες ,τι πράγμα είναι αυτό !!!

----------


## jk21

τα τιμπραντο που δινω με την καρδια μου σε παιδια που το αξιζουν ,δεν ειναι ουτε εκπληξη ,ουτε κατι νεο ! 

..... δεν το βρηκες Γιαννη μου 

αιντε και δεν κρατιεμαι ....

εγω ξερετε πολυ καλα οτι αν βαλω κατι στο νου μου .... ξερο κεφαλι !

*Εκτροφή μεταξοσκώληκα.*εχω απο περυσι το καλοκαιρι αυγα μεταξοσκωληκα .Μου τα στειλανε μεσα σε γραμμα - φακελλο απο Κυπρο 

δεν ξερω αν πετυχω εκκολαψη ,αλλα πλησιαζει ο καιρος τους .... θα δουμε 

http://www.peacefulsilkworms.com.au/guide

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νοιώθω ένα μούδιασμα στο σαγώνι ... καλή επιτυχία να έχεις φίλε ... καλό βράδυ ... :trash:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## kostaskirki

Γιάννη δεν έχω λόγια! ! Απλά δεν υπάρχει! ! Είσαι το κάτι άλλο! !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Κωστα, δεν ειναι δικο μου το βιντεο!!
Απλα το εβαλα για να δειτε την οινοθηρα με σπορους πως τρωγεται απο τις καρδερινες!!

Ευχαριστω πολυ παντως :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Φρεσκιες ,σπαρταρανε πριν απο λιγα λεπτα τραβηγμενες !  (με ξυπνησε ο Γιαννης με τη βιντεαρα του αξιοθαυμαστου ξενου εκτροφεα ) 

Μεγαλωνουμε αργα αλλα σταθερα !!!

----------


## jk21

> Γιάννη δεν έχω λόγια! ! Απλά δεν υπάρχει! ! Είσαι το κάτι άλλο! !


Λεει για το βιντεακι που θα μας βαλεις στο μελλον απο τα αλανιαρικα φυτα του νησιου με τα τρελα νερα  ....

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δημητρη, να τα βγαζεις στον ηλιο!! Πολυ σημαντικος για την αναπτυξη τους!

----------


## jk21

Τα εχω βεραντα αλλα προς τα πισω προς τον τοιχο και τα βλεπει αμεσα μεχρι 11-12  .Να τα βαλω φουλ μπροστα;

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Οπωσδηποτε Δημητρη!!!! Ολη μερα αν ειναι δυνατον να ειναι στον ηλιο! Θα μεταμορφωθουν!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Λεπτομέρεια Γιάννη ότι δεν είναι δικα σου. :Jumping0046:  ούτως ή άλλως δεν απέχεις πολύ από αυτον τον εκτροφεα απο ότι έχω δει  από το φωτο ρεπορτάζ νομιζω του Δημήτρη. Όπως και να χει σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια! !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## jk21

πριν 12 μερες




και σημερα η αντιστοιχη γλαστρα .Εμφανως εχουμε ξεπερασει το χειλος της γλαστρας κατα πολυ






το ιδιο και οι αλλες 3 που ηταν αρκετα μικροτερες απο την πρωτη ,ειδικα οι 2

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Απλα τις εβαλες στον ηλιο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη ο νεος ειναι ωραιος... ειναι και λιγο παλιος... Μην κοιτας Δημητρη και Γιαννη που το παιζω σεμνος αλλα εγω καλιεργω 10 χρονια στο χωραφι μου.....

----------


## jk21

Ναξιωτη εχουμε καιρο να βρεθουμε απο κοντα και σου λειψανε οι πλακιτσες μου φαινεται  ....  :Jumping0046:   :winky: 

να με πεισεις οτι δεν ξερεις καλα την οινοθηρα , με πειθεις αν θες ... να με πεισεις οτι δεν ξερεις το ραδικι ,δεν με πειθεις  :winky: 

οινοθηρα με μπλε λουλουδακι δεν υπαρχει     ::

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχα λαμογιο..... σου βγάζω το καπέλο!!!!  :: 
Δεν παιζεσαι ρε......    ειναι ιταλικο ραδίκι!!!!

----------


## vasilis.a

το μπλε λουλουδακι ιναι απο αλλο φυτο στο βαθος..εγω ακομη δεν καταλαβα ποια ειναι η οινοθηρα..οσες φωτο και να δω δεν το ξερω το φυτο και θεωρω αδυνατο να μην το εχω δει στη φυση,αν υπαρχει εδω βεβαια....

----------


## jk21

το μπλε λουλουδι το ανεφερα ,γιατι σιγουρα θα ειχε δει το φυτο αυτο να βγαζει τετοιο λουλουδι τοσα χρονια και γιατι ημουν σιγουρος οτι κανει πλακα ,αφου το ραδικι ξερω οτι το γνωριζει πολυ καλα .Βρηκε ευκαιρια ομως που μοιαζουν λιγο στο σταδιο που απο κοντο φυτο το ραδικι γιγαντωνεται και ειπε να κανει τα γνωστα σε οσους τον ξερουν απο κοντα (που εγω .... που τον εχω γεννησει .... ) αστειακια του  :Jumping0046: 


η οινοθηρα ειναι αυτη

----------


## jk21

να  μην μπερδευτει το ανθος του ,με ενα αλλο νυχτολουλουδο,το λεγομενο << δειλινο >>

Mοιαζει στο λουλουδι αλλα ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο φυτο

----------


## jk21

ετσι για να παρω θαρρος ....

δεν ειναι τα δικα μου ... αυτα θα τα δειτε αυριο και μεγαλωνουν και κεινα .Οχι βεβαια σαν τα παρακατω 



δειτε μερικα φυτεμενα στα << τρελα νερα >> by tsakos gardening  ! 








οπου να ναι τα βλεπω να βγαζουν ανθη και σπορο και να μας τρελαινει ο Γιαννης με φωτο στην κλουβα και τις << ομορφες >> να κανουν εφοδο !!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Και ποιος σου ειπε Δημητρη οτι θα το δωσω στα πουλια??

----------


## jk21

ξερεις .... κανει καλο και στους πονους περιοδου και την εμμηνοπαυση   ::   :Anim 59: 

χωρις πλακα τωρα  .... το ελαιο του evening primrose oil ,ειναι γνωστο διατροφικο συμπληρωμα στον ανθρωπο και ειδικα στο γυναικειο φυλο και κανει καλο 

στα ορμονικα τους και βοηθα στην αυξηση της γυναικειας γονιμοτητας

δειτε εδω


http://natural-fertility-info.com/fe...mrose-oil.html

Increase Cervical Mucous
EPO has been used by herbalists for hundreds of years to increase cervical mucous. Cervical fluid is necessary for allowing the sperm to swim freely through the cervix. Some of us have low or no cervical fluid, so it is harder for the sperm to move and there may not be a friendly environment for the sperm to sustain themselves


αλλα και σε αρκετα αλλα 

http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/evening-primrose.html

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/...rimroseoil.htm

http://www.livestrong.com/article/10...rtility-women/

http://www.naturalfertilityguide.com/evening-primrose-oil/

----------


## jk21

να και τα δικα μου

----------


## jk21

μεγαλωνουμε !!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αποψε, αμεσως μετα τη δυση του ηλιου, ανοιξαν τα 2 πρωτα ανθη της οινοθηρας!
Τα ανθη ανοιγουν σε πραγματικο χρονο.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο θα πει απευθειας μεταδοση !!'


Γιαννη στο εδαφος ειναι αυτο το συγκεκριμενο; 

στη γλαστρα που τα εχω ,ποσο καιρο μπορουν να μεινουν ακομα; αρκει ;

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Ναι στο εδαφος ειναι!
Θα ηταν καλο να τα βαλεις σε μεγαλυτερες γλαστρες!!!
Δες κι αυτο....



Βεβαια αυτο μου φαινεται για καποιο αλλο ειδος, αλλα σου δειχνει το δρομο.......

----------


## thanos52

πολυ ομορφα!!

----------


## jk21

τα ανθη του Γιαννη πια ειναι αρκετα !

----------


## kostaskirki

Λιγος καιρος εμεινε ακομα που θα τον ξεπερασεις!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

κοιτα τι κανει ο << χαλιφης >>  και μου κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη .Αντε να τον περασω τωρα  ....





παντως τα μετεφερα ηδη σε μεγαλυτερες γλαστρες ! το ριζωμα πραγματι ειχε απλωθει στις παλιες !

----------


## jk21

> μεγαλωνουμε !!!


σε μεγαλυτερη γλαστρα πια και ο κορμος αρχισε να ανεβαινει .δεν φαινεται καλα το ποσο εχει μεγαλωσει ,αλλα για να καταλαβετε η γλαστρα κατω που το εχω ,ειναι σαν αυτην στην πανω φωτο την μεγαλη τερμα αριστερα πανω στο βαθος ,πισω απο αυτη με τα ψηφιδωτα .Δειτε επισης διπλα της πιο κατω ,το θυμαρι που ειναι αρκετα μικροτερο 





αλλα και αλλα δυο φυτα σε μεγαλες γλαστρες

----------


## jk21

>

----------


## kostaskirki

Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια! ! Με το καλό και τα άνθη! !

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι το δευτερο σε μεγεθος (αρχικα τουλαχιστον ) φυτο ,που ειναι πια σε μεγαλυτερη γλαστρα ,αλλα στην ταρατσα με περισσοτερο ηλιο.Ειναι λιγο πιο κοντο απο το μεγαλυτερο στη βεραντα (εκεινο εχει ψηλωσει και λιγο ακομα αλλα θα το βγαλω αλλη στιγμη ... το ξεχασα ) αλλα ειναι πιο πυκνο και με μεγαλυτερα φυλλα απο εκεινο και νομιζω θα μεγαλωσει περισσοτερο

----------


## jk21

> 



αυτο στη βεραντα παιρνει πια υψος

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Σε λιγο θα δεις τα μπουμπουκια.....

----------


## jk21

τα ειδα ,αλλα περιμενα και το ανθος και ηρθε !


αφιερωμενες στο Γιαννη που πιστεψε στην αξια της  διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση  !








θα ακολουθησουμε ή θα προσπαθησουμε να πεισουμε τις καρδερινες να ζουνε μονο με κεχρι και να πουμε πετυχαμε;

----------


## jk21

να και των << τρελων νερων >> σε πιο προσφατη

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δημητρη, φαινονται τα στελεχη με το σπορο στη φωτο....

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη εννοεις στο δικο σου φυτο στα αποξηραμενα πια ανθη;

----------


## jk21

να και το αλλο στην ταρατσα ,ετοιμο να ανθησει (μαλλον σημερα )

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Γιαννη εννοεις στο δικο σου φυτο στα αποξηραμενα πια ανθη;


Ναι για το δικο μου μιλαω.
Αν κοιταξεις χαμηλοτερα θα δεις τα στελεχη! 
Το καθε ανθοςστη βαση σου και μολις κανει τον κυκλο του (περιπου σε 18 ωρες) παιρνει σχημα ο θυλακας που περιεχει τους σπορους.... Φαινεται ξεκαθαρα στη φωτο!!

----------


## vasilis.a

τελικα αυτο ειναι οινοθηρα???

----------


## jk21

μοιαζει πολυ ,αλλα κατι μου λεει πως οχι 

λιγο ο κορμος που διαφερει ,λιγο οι ριγες στα πεταλα που στα δικα  μου δεν υπαρχουν ...

και τα φυλλα διαφερουν με τα δικα μου ,αλλα του Γιαννη μοιαζουν με τα δικα σου (αν και φυτα του Γιαννη εχω και γω ) 

και το λουλουδι πριν ανοιξει εχει κοκκινωπο χρωμα αν ειδες στα δικα μου 

που τα βρηκες;

----------


## vasilis.a

εχει ενα σωρο η πεθερα μου φυτεμενα κατω.αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι το βραδυ κλεινουν τα λουλουδια(αν και νυχτολουλουδο)σου λεει κατι αυτο??

----------


## jk21

οτι μαλλον δεν ειναι 

τα φυλλα παντως κατι μου θυμιζουν απο λουλουδι αλλα οχι αυτο .καποιο αλλο ...

----------


## vasilis.a

πως μπορω να το τσεκαρω??απο τους σπορους??

----------


## jk21

περιμενε και τη γνωμη του Γιαννη .θα σου πει σιγουρα εκεινος

----------


## vasilis.a

οκ Δημητρη θα δουμε.σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτογραφιες οχι τοσο κοντινες....Απο 1 μετρο ας πουμε χωρις ζουμ!
Μοιαζει πολυ, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## vasilis.a

το υψος των φυτων ειναι περιπου 60 ποντους και υπαρχουν εκει σιγουρα 3-4 χρονια.

----------


## jk21

δεν μοιαζει το λουλουδι Βασιλη  ...


να και το φυτο στην ταρατσα

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

τα φυτα στην ταρατσα

----------


## jk21

το μονο που εμεινε στην ταρατσα ,ειναι πια αυτο ( θα κατεβει και αυτο συντομα ) 



τα αλλα ,επειδη αρεσανε στη συζυγο για τα ομορφα ανθη τους ,κατεβηκαν στη βεραντα .Βγαζουν συνεχως ανθη και οταν πεφτουν στη θεση τους μενει η κυλινδρικη υποδοχη που κρατα μεσα της τους σπορους

----------


## johnrider

κράτησε μου σπόρο δημήτρη. :winky:

----------


## jk21

δεδομενο !!!

----------


## jk21

και με ανοιχτα τα ανθη

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## jk21

χαλκιδιωτικη οινοθηρα .... αλλο πραγμα αν βρει σε εδαφος και οχι γλαστρα !!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## kostaskirki

Τι να πει κανείς για αυτές τις εικόνες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας! ! Όμορφες κλούβες, όμορφα πουλιά,  πολλές μεταλλάξεις! !  Χίλια μπράβο Γιάννη! !
Σε τέτοια βίντεο η οίνοθήρα περνά σε δεύτερη μοίρα!!

----------


## jk21

Ειδατε το αποτελεσμα της συγκομιδης ,δειτε και τη συγκομιδη !







Γιαννη αν δεν εβαζες τα βιντεο .... με φαγανε οι παραλιες !!!

Οταν γυρισω μαλλον θα ειναι ετοιμα και τα δικα μου

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραια τα φυτα του Γιαννη !

----------


## jk21

Οι σποροι στα φυτα μου ειναι σχεδον ετοιμοι (για φαγωμα ναι ,αλλα μιλω και για πληρη ωριμοτητα και για κρατημα σπορου που στα περισσοτερα θελει ακομα .δεν εχουν ξεραθει παρα λιγα στελεχη )

θελω οσα παιδια επιθυμουν ειτε σπορους οινοθηρας ,ειτε νεραγκαθου ,να το δηλωσουν στα αντιστοιχα θεματα ,αρκει να ειναι ατομα που εχουν παρουσιασει πραγματικη εκτροφη στο φορουμ .Ειτε βγαλανε πουλακια ,ειτε δεν πηγανε καλα τα πραγματα

οσοι ειναι απο αθηνα ,θα τους παραλαβουν απο το σπιτι μου ή αν βγουμε καπου για καφεδακι
τα παιδια της επαρχιας ,θα τους παραλαβουνε σε απλο γραμμα που θα στειλω (διευθυνσεις θα μου στειλετε με πμ )

----------


## johnakos32

:Happy0064: Ακουσα διανομή σπορων?

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα θα μου στειλεις ενα φακελο απο ολα!?

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη καλα ακουσες .... τον δρομο τον ξερεις !



Εσυ Μητσαρα ,θα σου βγαλει εισητηρια με αεροπλανο  ,ο πατριωτης σου που πηγες στα Ρωμας και κονομησε και θα ρθεις να δεις τον γερο πατερα σου  !

----------


## johnakos32

Kαλως  θα ερθω απο εβδομαδα , εσυ Μητσο(mitsman) τον δρομο να ερθεις δεν τον ξερεις?
Ελα μια βολτα και εσυ ....φερε μαζι και κανα δωρο για το καλωσόρισμα σου....

----------


## jk21

> ....φερε μαζι και κανα δωρο για το καλωσόρισμα σου....


και αλλο; αν δεν ηταν καποια παιδια και κυριως ο Μητσος ,ισως να μην ειχα μπλεξει ή να μην ειχα ποτε πραγματικες καρδερινες εκτροφης  ...

----------


## Gardelius

Έχεις και κανένα φάκελο για μένα ;; 

Να πάω προς ταχυδρομείο …

----------


## jk21

Εσυ  θα παρεις βυσματικα ... αλλα εχεις υποσχεθει ανοδο εν Αθηναι σεπτεμβρη ή οκτωβρη

----------


## Steliosan

Φυσικα και θα ανεβει.

----------


## jk21

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=3&theater

----------


## johnrider

από τους σπόρους που μου έδωσε ο jk21

----------


## mitsman

εμενα αυτοι που μου εδωσε ηταν μουχλιασμένοι....

----------


## jk21

αντε  ρε ψευταρα    ::

----------


## kostaskirki

Πω πω πως ζηλευω!! Εμενα ακομα δεν εχουν σκασει καν! Να ανησυχησω?? Απο την αλλη τα νεραγκαθα εχουν σκασει ολα!!

----------


## johnrider

βάλε ζελατίνα κουζίνας από πάνω να δεις πως θα σκάσουν.

----------


## johnakos32

Ειχα βαλει καμια 30αρια σπορους το Νοεμβρη , σκασαν καμια 10αρια αλλα απο αυτα τα φυτακια εχω μονο δυο που δεν αναπτυσονται κανονικα και χαροπαλευουν .... δεν βλεπω να προλαβω να βγαλω σπορο για φετος ..

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη αν στα ειχε δωσει ο jk ειναι λογικο.... πενικιλίνη  θα ειχαν και τα δικα σου!

----------


## johnakos32

Μου εδωσε χαλασμενους σπορους εξ αρχης να μην μπορεσω να βγαλω κανα φυτο της προκοπης και ζηλευει .
Το περιεργο ειναι οτι μετα απο λιγο καιρο εριξα ξανα σπορακια διασπαρτα αλλα δεν βγηκε ουτε ενα .
Θα βαλω αυριο φωτογραφια αν προλαβω το φυτο με την υπερβολικα αργη αναπτυξη .

----------


## mitsman

ριξε στην γλαστρα ενα λιτρο νερο με ενα γραμμαριο esb......

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη η αναπτυξη αρχικα ειναι πολυ αργη !

Μην ξεχναμε οτι οι πρωτες φωτο  ειχανε μπει απο μενα περυσι ,στα τελη Μαρτιου  ...

Οπως και να εχει το πραγμα ,τα δικα μου φυτα κρατανε ακομα (καποια βγαζουν ακομα ελαχιστα λουλουδακια και σπορο ) και προβλεπεται την ανοιξη να πεταξουν ξανα για τα καλα ! εδω θα ειμαστε για σπορο και κλαρακια ολοκληρα !!! 

(σπορος κρατημενος υπαρχει ακομα αν ανεβεις προς τα πανω ) 


* O Μητσαρας τελικα κυριολεκτουσε .Αν και δοθηκανε νομιζω και την ιδια μερα με τον Γιαννη τον johnrider σε ιδια συσκευασια ,χωρις υγρασια  (γιαννη σακουλακι μικρο για φαγητα δεν ητανε ; ) εκεινου οταν εφτασε Ναξο ειχαν χαλασει ,αλλα δεν μου χε πει κατι .... 

Ισως πιο χλωρος ο σπορος ... δεν ξερω ...

----------


## johnrider

όντως έχει πολύ αργή ανάπτυξη.
Nομίζω από σακουλάκι φαγητού ήταν, όταν μου το έδωσες το βάλαμε στην ζελατίνα από τσιγάρα ούτε μια κουταλια του γλυκού δεν ήταν τσιφούτη :Anim 63: 
Για να τα βγάλω αυτά τα φυτά έβαλα μερικούς σπόρους σε δισκους ντεμακιγιαζ κάπου ζεστά και τα ψέκαζα με χλιαρό νερό, όσα φύτρα βγήκαν
τα μετέφερα στην γλάστρα τους έριξα ελαφρώς κοσκινισμένο χώμα από πάνω και τα σκέπασα με ζελατίνα κουζίνας
τα υπόλοιπα σπόρια που μου είχαν μείνει τα φύτεψα σε χωράφι και ότι γίνει.

----------


## jk21

γιατι τοσα ειχα τοτε και τα υπολοιπα τα ειχα για τους δυο κυριους που γκρινιαζουνε ανωθεν !!! 


ειπα ... οποιος θελει ,εχω αρκετο σπορο !

----------


## johnrider

Eδώ ένα άλλο αποτέλεσμα απευθείας σε γλάστρα πέρασε ένας μηνας και τώρα βγήκαν.

----------


## johnrider

μονο εγώ δηλαδή κατάφερα με μιση κουταλια να βγάλω 9 φυτά.

----------


## johnrider

μεγαλώνουμε αργααα.

εδώ Σε μπουκάλι θερμοκήπιο.


Γνωρίζει κάποιος γιατί όλα τα φύλλα έχουν κόκκινες στάμπες από την πάνω μεριά ενώ από κάτω είναι καθαρά.

----------


## johnrider



----------


## kostaskirki

Γιαννη σε ζηλευω! Τα δικα μου σπορια τιποτα! Μα τιποτα! Ειχα δωσει και σε δυο φιλους και αυτοι τιποτα! Εχω ακομα λιγα για να κανω την υστατη προσπαθεια και βλεπουμε....
Μονο τα νεραγκαθα μου πανε σουπερ!!

----------


## johnrider

περνα απο αθηνα να σου δωσω ενα φυντανι.

----------


## johnrider

δοκίμασε τον εξής τρόπο
πάρε ένα κομμάτι μάλλινο βάλε μέσα τους σπόρους και κάντο σαν πουγκί.πότισε το με νερό χλιαρό και βάλτο σε ένα ταπερ ελαφρώς  ανοιχτό. όσο έχει ήλιο να το έχεις έξω μετά μέσα κάπου ζεστά.όταν αρχίζει να βγάζει φύτρα να τα σπείρεις σε μια γλάστρα και από πάνω ελαφρύ χώμα κοσκινισμένο  και από πάνω κάλυψε με ζελατίνα την γλάστρα και κάνε τρύπες.

----------


## kostaskirki

Το προσπαθησα και με αυτον σχεδον τον τροπο! Δεν σκαει για κανεναν λογο φυτρα!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη για μυκητα μου κανει .Μοιαζει με περονοσπορο αλλα κανει πιο ακανονιστες κοιλιδες 

Αν το δει ο Γιωργης ο Ασωτος ,ισως μας πει ,γιατι και αυτος ασχολειται ...

----------


## johnrider

Δεν  είναι περονόσπορος γιατί άμα δεις έχει φυτρώσει και ένα άλλο φυτό στην γλάστρα με το κόκκινο βελάκι που δεν έχει ίχνος κηλίδας.
Η κηλίδες είναι μονο στο πάνω μέρος του φύλλου και δημιουργήθηκαν εδώ και ένα μηνα περίπου.

Aπό την φύση με κηλιδες

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν εντομο ,θα εβρισκες σιγουρα ιχνη .Μυκητας ειναι ακομα και ας μην ειναι περονοσπορος 

το αλλο φυτο αν δεν το θυμηθω ,θα σκασω .Η θεια της γυναικας μου στην κρητη ,το ξερει αλλα δεν εχει ιντερνετ ,να της το δειχνα ... 


Ένας  θα το βρισκε σιγουρα , αλλα το ριξε στο σκετο κεχρι  .... (αστειευομαι αν μας διαβαζει .... )

----------


## jk21

το συμβουλιο απεφανθη << μαυρη κηλιδα >> που χτυπα και την τριανταφυλλια (Μυκητας Μαρσονια )

καθαρισμα τα φυλλα και πεταμα στα σκουπιδια και πεταμα το χωμα πανω πανω 


υπαρχει και ενα οικολογικο μαντζουνι για ψεκασμα βαζοντας σε 1 λιτρο νερου  5γρ μαγειρικη σοδα (οχι παραπανω !!! ) και 5 γρ ελαιολαδο (σχεδον κουταλι του γλυκου )

στα χημικα ,θελει το μυκητοκτονο mancozeb

----------


## johnrider

Μυκητας Μαρσονια χτυπά και στις 2 πλευρές αυτό έχει μονο από την μια πλευρά του φύλλου και είναι σαν 
παράδειγμα από την φύση κόκκινες κηλίδες στο χρώμα των _παντζαριών_

----------


## johnrider

http://keyserver.lucidcentral.org/we...lazioviana.htm
_Oenothera glazioviana_

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αν δεν ειναι καποιος μυκητας ,οχι απαραιτητα αυτος ,τοτε πρεπει να ειναι καποιος αλλος ή ενδειξη καποιας ουσιας που υπαρχει στο χωμα .Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως

----------


## jk21

Aνακαλω ... δεν ειναι μυκητας .Που να σκεφτω οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι κατι τετοιο σαν αυτο που τελικα ειναι ....


προσφατα ελεγα 

*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιων τιμπράντο 2015 (ποστ 26 )*


> Οτι θα σας τρελλανω ,θα σας τρελλανω ... αυτο να λεγεται


ειχα φαινεται προαισθημα ....

Λοιπον Γιαννη αν θες να δοκιμασεις να κανεις καλα τα φυτα σου (δεν ειναι 100 % σιγουρο ) πηγαινε φαρμακειο και παρε vibramycin σιροπι ή σε κτηνιατρικα terramycine 


Tωρα ειτε θα σκεφτεσαι ,ο jk λαλησε ή οτι σε δουλευω ...  σε κατανοω ....

http://apsjournals.apsnet.org/doi/ab...12-13-1225-PDN

*Phytoplasma (Stolbur) Associated with Reddening of* _Oenothera biennis

_http://www.jpdp-online.com/artikel.d...h_MTg1MDA2.PDF  χρηση οξυτετρακυκλινης (το τερραμισιν την περιεχει ) για την αντιμετωπιση του βακτηριου ,με αποτελεσματα ουσιαστικα μονο σε φυτοτοξικες δοσεις .....

Για την χρηση των τετρακυκλινων εναντιον του βακτηριου (συγγενες ειδος στα μυκοπλασματα ) δες και εδω ... ισως η δοξυκυκλινη του vibramycin που ειναι η δραστικοτερτη ολων νεας γεννιας ... ισως κατι να κανει χαχαχαχα (να γελας ή να κλαις .... ) 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytoplasma

Tetracyclines are bacteriostatic to phytoplasmas.[19] However, without continuous use of the antibiotic, disease symptoms reappear

----------


## jk21

εδω παλι σε καποια ειδη δεν παρουσιαζεται σαν ασθενεια 

https://wildflowergardener.wordpress...era-fruticosa/

http://trailingahead.blogspot.gr/201...s-west-of.html

..............

----------


## jk21

Με τον Γιαννη (Χαλκιδα )  που επικοινωνησα ,που δεν τα καλλιεργει για πρωτη φορα και εχει εμπειρια ,μου λεει οτι βγαινουν φυσιολογικα οι κηλιδες και δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα

----------


## johnrider

Oσοι ρίξατε σπόρους απο τον jk21 σε γλάστρα  και δεν είδατε να βγαίνουν  για ρίξτε μια ματια αύριο.
σήμερα βρήκα άλλα 4 φυντάνια να ξεπροβάλουν με σπόρο που είχα ρίξει πριν 2,5 μήνες περίπου.

----------


## kostaskirki

Βρε λες....!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Ο σπορος μολις βρει τις καταλληλες συνθηκες ειναι πολυ πιθανο να βγει εκτος αν δεν ειναι καλα σκεπασμενος μα αμμο και σαπισει...

----------


## johnrider

Mεγαλωνουμε.
Aλλα δυο νεα φυντανια που ξεπροβαλουν

----------


## kostaskirki

Παιρνουν φορα!! Χα χα 
Κατιν παει να γινει και σε μενα αλλα ακομα ειμαστε σε πρωιμο σταδιο!
Ειδωμεν..!!

----------


## jk21

Εμενα εχουν ανθισει τα περσινα φυτα ( τα εκανα και ενα ελαφρυ κλαδεματακι ) ,εχω και πληθωρα *πολυ μικρων ομως* νεων φυτων και κανα δυο που μοιαζουν αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι οινοθηρα και εχουν μεγαλωσει περισσοτερο (τα μικρα ειναι απο σπορια που φυτεψα σχετικα προσφατα και ξερω οτι ειναι σιγουρα οινοθηρα )

----------


## kostaskirki

Ξανασκαει Δημήτρη??
Νόμιζα  πως κάθε  χρόνο  από την αρχή  με νέα φυτά! !Καλό αυτό!

----------


## jk21

ναι δεν μου χαλασαν τα φυτα

----------


## johnrider

Eδώ ο καλός παραγωγός.

----------


## jk21

το παρτυ ετοιμαζεται !!!

Γιαννη για να μεγαλωσουν αρκετα , ξεκινησε μεταφυτευσεις σε μεγαλυτερο χωρο

----------


## kostaskirki

Σου εχουν παρει φορα!! Ερε γλεντια τα πουλια!!
Εμενα ειναι αρκετα μικρα ακομα αλλα συνεχιζουμε....

----------


## johnrider

Συμβαινει τωρα.

----------


## teo24

Αυτο δεν το τρωνε?

Oenothera speciosa γιατι εχω ΠΑΡΑ πολλα.....

----------


## jk21

http://www.abnativeplants.com/index..../336/index.htm





> *Oenothera speciosa**Mexican Evening Primrose*
> 
> Despite the name, this full sun groundcover blooms during the day. Each spring the plants are absolutely covered in fragrant, pink blossoms. It may go dormant in mid-summer and mid-winter but will quickly regrow with the first rains. This is a vigorous grower that is great for covering slopes.
> *Benefits*
> A magnet for native butterflies and moths
> 
> 
> *Birds, especially finches love to eat its seed*
> 
> ...




http://www.wildflower.org/plants/res...id_plant=OESP2





> *BENEFIT**Use Ornamental:* Full sun groundcover with showy flowers 
> *Use Wildlife:* *Seed capsules attract birds, especially finches*, and various mammals. 
> *Use Food:* Cook as greens or in salads, best flavor when collected before flowering. 
> *Conspicuous Flowers:* yes
> *Attracts:* Birds 
> *Nectar Source:* yes
> *Deer Resistant:* High

----------


## jk21

Yποσχομενος να βαλω  και φωτο απο τα δικα μου περσινα φυτα και καποια που εχουν ξεπεταχτει φετος ,να θυμισω οτι απο την οινοθηρα βγαινει το 

evening primrose oil γνωστο και ως epo 

εχω νομιζω αναφερει ξανα τη βοηθεια που δινει στη γυναικεια γονιμοτητα ,αλλα μια που ετυχε να το θυμηθω σημερα σας παραθετω ακομα ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο

http://natural-fertility-info.com/fe...mrose-oil.html

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ml&prev=search

----------


## legendguards

Αρχισαν και οι δικες μας να βλαστανε σιγα σιγα


MG][/IMG]

----------


## johnrider

Δεν σταματαει να βγαζει λουλουδια. φωτο εξωτερικη μερια μπαλκονιου.

----------


## jk21

να και τα δικα μου μολις τωρα .τα περσινα πεταξανε ξανα και σιγα σιγα μεγαλωνουν περισσοτερο ,ενω σε μια εχει γεμισει νεα φυντανια οπως θα δειτε και απο αυτα (που ηδη τα ειχα αραιωσει πολλες φορες και εδωσα σε φιλους και γειτονες ) ενα εχει ξεπεταχτει περισσοτερο ,αλλα δεν εχει ακομα ανθισει

----------


## johnakos32

Στους γειτονες εδωσες σε μενα καθολου , μονο κατι χαλασμενους σπορους που δεν φυτρωνουν μου πούλησες ακριβα (αστειο) :Innocent0006:

----------


## jk21

ανεβα να παρεις σε γλαστρακι ( σοβαρο ! ) σε μεγεθος οπως στο ποστ 151 προς τα δεξια

----------


## balog

μια ερώτηση . σε τι κατάσταση το δίνουμε στα πουλιά ? αφήνουμε να ωριμάσει ? ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------


## jk21

θα δεις χαμηλα να ξεραινονται οι πρωτοι καλυκες με σπορο ,ενω πιο ψηλα να υπαρχουν νεα λουλουδια ή καλυκες με σπορο χλωροι .Οταν η ανθοφορια στην κορυφη αρχισει να μειωνεται σε ρυθμο ανοιγματος νεων ανθων ,τοτε κοβεις και δινεις το κλαδι 


τοτε σε συμφερει εσενα .αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι και πιο χλωρο ή πιο ξερο καλυκα με σπορους να δωσεις ,δεν θα τον τιμησουν

----------


## jk21



----------


## legendguards

Οι οινοθερες που μεγαλωνουν



Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------

